# Mornington Peninsual Tomorrow 8/12



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Due to not going to Warnnambool tomorrow (long story), I am now planning on a pinky hit tomorrow somewhere on the Mornington Pen.. most probably Sunnyside but am open to suggestions..

Rodman is going out Sunday as well, and I might join that too - but the weather tomorrow look too good to pass

Any takers...


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

See ya there after 5.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Hobie Vic said:


> See ya there after 5.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott


I assume you mean Sunnyside :lol:

looking forward to the pinks


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

goodluck to ya fellas .... blew a head gasket today  now im fk'd


----------

